# Aduanas y Aranceles para pedidos de PCI



## Antonio Jesús (Ago 13, 2009)

Hola que tal, pongo este tema porque no encuentro nada al respecto y es que hace poco hice una placa en ExpressPCB.
El caso es que pedí un par de placas para probar mi circuito y de paso ver la calidad de fabricación de la placa.
La verdad es que es la primera placa que manda a manufacturar y mi impresión fue muy buena.

Bueno, que me desvío del tema, soy de España y en ese envío no me cobraron aranceles al pasar por aduana, pero no creo que pase lo mismo si realizo un pedido de 500 placas, 100mmx90mm (unos 2200 dolares envío incluido = 1550€ más o menos).

Mi pregunta es si alguno de vosotros ha pedido placas a ExpressPCB desde España en grandes cantidades y que tanto por ciento aplican como aranceles.

Esto es porque empecé a manejar el programa y me entusiasme, pero no pensé en el tema de la aduana.

También quisiera saber vuestra experiencia con otras empresas aquí en España, ya que no tengo otra referencia de precios.

Bueno pues nada más, espero vuestras respuestas.

Un saludos compañeros!


----------



## Antonio Jesús (Ago 15, 2009)

Hola a todos, como veo que nadie responde (quizás a pasado muy poco tiempo) pondré lo que he encontrado por si le sirve a alguien.

La web donde se consultan los derechos de aduana es *esta*.

El procedimiento para buscar es muy simple:

1º.- Seleccionamos "Buscar la información arancelaria vía Código TARIC"
En el apartado "Código de la mercancía TARIC" ponemos el código TARIC del producto si lo conocemos o mejor podemos darle al botón "Acceso dirigido" para buscar por nuestra cuenta en una lista clasificada.

Para el caso de Placas de Circuito Impreso, comenzamos en la sección XVI, capítulo 85, Código de mercancía: 8534

Aquí elegimos si nuestra placa lleva componentes o no, en mi caso no lleva, por tanto 8534 00 11 y seleccionamos el que nos ocupe.

2º.- Seleccionamos el país de origen, en mi caso "Estados Unidos de América - US (400)" ya que ExpressPCB está allí.

3º.- Click en el botón "Derechos de Aduana"

Según la web no hay que pagar aranceles o aduana, los porcentajes aplicables son 0%, por tanto, como mucho, nos harán pagar el 16% del valor del producto en concpeto de IVA que es lo que hay en España más los gastos por la tramitación si es que los hay.



Pues nada más, espero que os sirva esta información y si tenéis o sabéis algo más de información, pues escribidla para el bien común.

Un saludo!


----------

